# Grace vs. Certainteed



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

*Grace Ice and Water Shield* versus *Certainteed Winterguard HT*, which is better? Both claim to be far superior than the competing brand's, but locally they sell only one or the other of these!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Ive never had a problem with either of them.


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

Just a comment on my local roofing suppliers...

Some actually DON'T carry the Grace, but instead, sell some no-name brand that they shamelessly call "Ice and Water Shield!"

The infuriating effect for somebody like me who's not familiar with them on a personal or daily basis, is that I get to drive all the way to their locations hoping to pick up my Grace Ice & Water Shield -- at a competitive price of course -- only to stare down some odd, stiff, cheap stuff that's nothing like the Grace or the Certainteed. I tell them it's not Grace. They tell me it's "ice and water shield," which is all the same.

Too many suppliers are like that. I would never recommend them. I thought of squealing to Grace Corporation, but why bother. It could be common practice to lure new customers into the store.

Pitiful. :thumbdown:


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

One must realize that most of a supply house's customers are contractors that do not nee to be lured in. 

I think that they will both do the job intended, but Grace is considered top of the line.

Yes, it irks me, too that everyone calls all self-adhering ice barriers as "Ice and Water Shield". IWS (as I call it) is a brand name. If you get a contractor that states Ice and Water Shield, then you had better be getting Grace. I refer to GAF's Weatherwatch as an ice barrier in my proposals, but not as IWS.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

we like them both. but Grace is the upgrade.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## vertical100 (Apr 22, 2011)

I regularly use IKO's $60 per roll of I&W shield with great luck.


----------



## onarooftop (Jan 9, 2011)

*"Grace" The online roofing product myth*

"Grace" The online roofing product myth
*
"GRACE"* is a construction product company.
*"Ice and Water Shield*" is a trademarked name for
one of "Grace" Products.

It is common for homeowners to request Grace because of the
online reputation.
There are a lot of roofing companies that try to sell there roof system
by saying that they only use "Grace".

Fact: Grace has different grades and names. Grace Select, Ultra, Basic, etc.

One of the economy grades is 25 mils thick. The certainteed ice guard is actually 70 mils thick.
Does this mean that the Certainteed ice guard is better?
No.

Bottom line is I am one of the owners of Brink Kanga Roof. We visit and services hundreds of residential roofs every year that other roofing contractors completed and refused to come back to fix there problems. 95% of these leak or repair calls are caused by faulty installation. Not product defect. The best thing to do is to do is spend 95% of your time researching what company you are going to choose, and about 5% on product information. It is all about professionally trained workers, installation techniques, company warranties, customer service, and how easily are they reached by phone. Do they have proper insurance if you do have roof damage. Do they have a permanent place of business or just a cell phone. We have seen multiple leaks on roofs that have certainteed ice guard and multiple that used Grace.
Eric Enriquez owns a company in California called Rescue Roofer. His company does a quality job. I don't know if they service your area or not.
If you are doing the job yourself, study up on all installation techniques. Just this last windstorm we serviced 12 roofs that were under 5yrs. old that were installed by homeowners. Installation errors caused the homeowners much more money in interior damage then the small amount that they saved by doing it by thereselves. Homeowners should also weigh out there time spent doing the project vs. dollars saved. 
I have seen some homeowners take a week off from work to do there roof by themselves. Did they really save money, or lose the money that they would have made at work while a professional installed the roof, and still had all of your vacation days left after the product was installed professionally? I have also seen where homeowners get a lot of friends or family over to help them out on there roof. Pretty risky business, and check if your homeowners insurance covers your friends if they fall off or slice there finger? Just some thoughts. Thanks


----------



## vertical100 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Thanks for your answer*

Cool answer on the I&W


----------

